# Welches Netzteil für R9 290?



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

In Erweiterung zu diesem Beitrag (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...euen-grafikkarte-post7024012.html#post7024012) suche ich ein passendes Netzteil für meine neue R9 290 (61585 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16). Die Konfiguration steht im ersten Post des Threads, das dort mir empfohlene Netzteil (500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold) scheint aber der Grafikkarte und der restlichen Hardware nicht auszureichen, der PC stürzt schnell ab und läuft sehr instabil. Daher möchte ich nun das Netzteil umtauschen und suche deshalb ein geeigneteres über Mindfactory (nur dort bekomme ich eine Rückerstattung).

Im Blick hatte ich das 630 Watt-Netzteil von BeQuiet (630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze) und das mit 600 Watt von  Sharkoon (600 Watt Sharkoon WPM600 Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,).

Nun die Frage: Reichen knapp 600 Watt oder muss ich noch weiter hoch? Und sind die angegebenen Netzteile qualitativ hochwertig?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Hast du die Grafikkarte auch an zwei Rail's angeschlossen? Denn ich glaube, dass 432W auf zwei Rails nur für die Graka mehr als genug sind


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Ich habe die Grafikkarte mit den beiden PCIe-Anschlüssen am Netzteil verbunden, wenn du das meinst


----------



## Cr4ft (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

An der Leistungsstärke des Netzteil kann es bei deinem System wirklich nicht liegen. Dein System wird niemals mehr Verbrauchen als dieses Netzteil liefern kann.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



the501legion schrieb:


> Ich habe die Grafikkarte mit den beiden PCIe-Anschlüssen am Netzteil verbunden, wenn du das meinst



Dann kann es nicht am Netzteil liegen, da das mehr als genug Power besitzt. Hast du mal das Power Target erhöht?


----------



## Julian1303 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt im Test - ComputerBase
Kannte das NT nicht hab mich mal schlau gemacht. Hier ein testbericht. Also das reicht mit Sicherheit für dein System, mehr als 300-350W zieht kein System bei Single GPU betrieb.. Bitte die Anschlußbelegung beim NT beachten.


----------



## Cr4ft (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Mit den Rails meint er die interne Aufteilung der Stromversorgung im Netzteil. nicht die Stecker/Kabel


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Am Netzteil liegts mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, eher an der GPU oder dem RAM, vielleicht auch am Mainboard


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Erstmal danke für die raschen Antworten. Die Sache ist die, dass meine alte Grafikkarte aktuell besser läuft, also fallen Mainboard- bzw RAM- und Treiberfehler wohl raus. Es liegt entweder an meiner Unfähigkeit, die Grafikkarte mit dem Netzteil zu verkabeln oder an der Grafikkarte 

Am besten poste ich euch mal ein Bild von meiner Verkabelung mit der neuen Grafikkarte (wobei sich die nur in dem zusätzlichen Kabel von der zweiten PCIe-Buchse zur Grafikkarte unterscheidet)

Edit: Gibts noch eine Möglichkeit die GPU selbst auf Fehler zu checken?


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Die einfachste wäre die Grafikkarte bei nem Kumpel testen


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



the501legion schrieb:


> Edit: Gibts noch eine Möglichkeit die GPU selbst auf Fehler zu checken?



In ein anderes System stecken bei dem das Netzteil einwandfrei läuft


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Als alleinlebender Student ist das leider schwierig und vor einem Umtausch möchte ich doch lieber noch ein paar andere Optionen ausprobieren


----------



## Julian1303 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Bitte schau mal im Handbuch des NT nach auf welche Anschlußbuchsen die Rails aufgeteilt sind. Laut dem Testbericht den ich gepostet habe ist das dort genau beschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Das E10 mit 500 Watt hat 2x 6+2 Pin Stecker. Die sind jeweils mit einer Rail verbunden.
Du hast also 2x 18 Ampere für die Grafikkarte.
Das wird problemlos reichen. Das kannst du auch nicht falsch anschließen da das Netzteil eben nur 2x8 Pin hat.

Ich gehe also davon aus dass du die Strippen richtig angeschlossen hast.
Daher kann es eigentlich nur an der Grafikkarte liegen. Versuch also mal andere Treiber.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Ich hatte eine R9 290X an einem L7 430 Watt hängen und du kommst hier mit E10 zu klein, ja ne ist klar...

Was gibt es denn genau für Fehler oder Abstürze?


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Erstmal kurz zur Verkabelung, ich hoffe man kann alles erkennen:
http://master-pic.de/bild.php/39382,dsc0001OSCGW.jpg
http://master-pic.de/bild.php/39383,dsc0002XAMFH.jpg
http://master-pic.de/bild.php/39384,dsc00037U78P.jpg
http://master-pic.de/bild.php/39385,dsc0004NXMDK.jpg

Zum Thema Rails bin ich echt überfragt, ich hab mal die technischen Daten abfotografiert: http://master-pic.de/bild.php/39386,141832148389821059536902PIV7.jpg


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Nach dem Umstecken habe ich den PC nochmal mit der neuen Grafikkarte gestartet. Keine fünf Minuten später war der Bildschirm schwarz und der PC hat neugestartet. Nach dem Neustart hat BluescreenView mir ausgegeben, dass es angeblich wieder an der ntoskrnl.exe lag. Außerdem kann der PC keine Verbindung mehr mit dem Internet herstellen. Kurz darauf wurde der Bildschirm schwarz, der Computer lief aber weiter. Ich habe dann das Netzteil ausgeschaltet und neugestartet. Der Lüfter der Grafikkarte schaltete plötzlich voll auf und der Bildschirm blieb weiterhin schwarz. Also ausgeschaltet und die alte Grafikkarte eingebaut. Jetzt stürzt der PC zwar nicht mehr ab, aber die Verbindung zum Internet fehlt immernoch.

Edit: Letzteres hat sich erledigt, ein Router-Neustart hat es getan. Hab mal die letzte Dump-File in die Anhänge gepackt. Ich habe bei Grafikkarte noch dieses Kabel gefunden, muss das noch verbaut werden?  http://master-pic.de/bild.php/39387,dsc0005C2IQI.jpg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Das Molex zu 6 Pin Kabel musst du nicht verbauen

Vielleicht hilft es, Windows neu aufzusetzen


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Hm, aktuell läuft das System ja stabil mit der alten Karte. Die Probleme treten ja nur noch auf, sobald ich die neue einbaue. Ich probiere nachher nochmal manuell den Treiber über die Treiber-CD zu installieren


----------



## beren2707 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Es muss nicht daran liegen, aber kann es sein, dass (wie auf diesem Bild ersichtlich) das PCIe 1-Kabel einen kleinen Spalt aufweist, also nicht zu 100% sitzt?


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Guter Punkt, aber an dem Kabel ist gerade meine alte Karte angeschlossen :S


----------



## Legacyy (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Der Bluescreen zeigt ja als Fehler die rassstp.sys Datei an. Das gehört zum Windows RAS SSTP Dienst.

Versuch mal sfc /scannow über das CMD Menü auszuführen.


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Mit der neuen Grafikkarte?


----------



## the501legion (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Ok, hier der riesige Log zur Überprüfung mit der neuen Karte im Anhang. Der Ressourcenschutz meinte nach Ende der Überprüfung, dass er ein paar beschädigte Dateien nicht reparieren konnte. (Unglaublich, dass der PC so lang angeschaltet war ohne abzustürzen)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Lass zur Sicherheit mal MemTest laufen, ich war auch in dem Glaube mein RAM läuft einwandfrei bis MemTest mir offenbart hat dass zwei Module nur so von Fehlern strotzen und ein drittes auch nicht ganz einwandfrei läuft


----------



## the501legion (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Den habe ich vor knapp zwei Wochen fehlerfrei gemacht und dann müssten die Abstürze ja bei meiner alten Grafikkarte auch auftreten, was ja nicht der Fall ist :S


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Hast du denn schon ein BIOS-Update auf deinem Mainbaord, sofern du wie in dem Ursprungsthread noch das alte M5A-78 hast? 
Das dürfte eher aus Fermizeiten stammen, weshalb es mit einem veralteten BIOS Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben kann.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Ja. Bios Update kann nie schaden.
Die neuesten Karten haben sonst Probleme mit alten Boards.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

vielleicht auch mal afterburner drauf und power target auf plus 50 setzen. oder mal Windows neu machen.


----------



## the501legion (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

BIOS ist geupdatet, Windows ist auch neu installiert und Afterburner habe ich gerade installiert. Wo finde ich die Einstellungen für Power target?

Edit: Ok, habs gefunden xD Ich probiers mal


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Wenn nicht, spar dir wertvolle Zeit und viel Frust und schick die Grafikkarte ein.


----------



## the501legion (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Joa, Kurzfassung: PC angeschaltet, Power Target erhöht, fünf Minuten lief alles super, Bildschirm hängt plötzlich, dann "Der Anzeigetreiber AMD driver reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.", zwei Minuten später schaltet sich der PC ab und startet neu. Alte Grafikkarte rein, alles geht super, BlueScreenView plappert was von ntoskrnl.exe

Mal schauen wie es nach dem Umtausch aussieht, ansonsten muss ein neues Mainboard + CPU her :S


----------



## LudwigX (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Das klingt aber schon arg nach Grafikkarte.  Du kannst mal probieren die Graka um 100 MHZ zu untertakten.  Vielleicht ist sie dann stabil


----------



## khajit1906 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650G. 650 Watt 80+ Gold für 70€. Muss ich mehr sagen?


----------



## Legacyy (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Am besten noch dazu sagen, dass das überhaupt nix taugt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Ausserdem verstehe ich nicht, weshalb jetzt eine Empfehlung für ein Netzteil gegeben wird, wenn das Problem offensichtlich an der GPU liegt. 
Das Netzteil hätte vorher, beim Einbau der Graka probleme anzeigen sollen, das es, es nicht aushalten kann.


----------



## Atent123 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



khajit1906 schrieb:


> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650G. 650 Watt 80+ Gold für 70€. Muss ich mehr sagen?



Der war gut 
Den Witz merke ich mir


----------



## khajit1906 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Der war gut
> Den Witz merke ich mir


Tell my why, please!?


----------



## Legacyy (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Die Plattform (von FSP gefertigt)  ist nur bis 500W ausgelegt. Alles darüber ist hochgelabelter Mist.
Außerdem technisch schon ziemlich alt das Teil.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



khajit1906 schrieb:


> EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650G. 650 Watt 80+ Gold für 70€. Muss ich mehr sagen?



Stark. Ein FSP Aurum mit Gruppe.


----------



## khajit1906 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stark. Ein FSP Aurum mit Gruppe.


Bitte übersetz es doch auf Deutsch. Mit Netzteilen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.


----------



## eXquisite (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Das Ding ist ein aufgebohrtes FSP Aurum mit Gruppenregulierter bzw. für dich ausgedrückt "sehr bescheidener" Spannungsregulation.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



khajit1906 schrieb:


> Bitte übersetz es doch auf Deutsch. Mit Netzteilen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.



Das EVGA wird von FSP gefertigt und basiert auf der Aurum Plattform von FSP.
Diese ist Gruppenreguliert und daher unter hoher Last nicht Spannungsstabil.
Aufgrund dessen ist das Netzteil nur bis 500 Watt und Single GPU System empfehlenswert. In der Leistungsklasse [650 Watt] sollte man ein Indy Gerät kaufen.


----------



## khajit1906 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Gibt es einen grund dafür das das ding so laut ist?


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Mieser Lüfter.


----------



## xHaru (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*



khajit1906 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen grund dafür das das ding so laut ist?



Spätestens, wenn sich der PC wie n LKW anhört, weißt du, dass der Lüfter komplett fürn Bock ist, zumindest, wenns innerhalb der "Garantie" geschieht.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für R9 290?*

Am Besten wäre das jetzt noch wenn das Ding Semi-Passiv wäre 

(PS: Hersteller versuchen manchmal eine schlechten Lüfter dadurch zu verschleiern, dass man den Lüfter zeitweise abschält, um die Lebensdauer des Lüfters zu verlängern, auf Kosten der übrigen Komponenten)


----------

